# opinions welcome for fish



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

Well ill be getting a 125g soon and am wanting some fish opions heres the current stock:
1 Male JD
1 Firemouth
1 Male and 2 female convicts

Filters:
2 Emperor 400's
2 powerheads

Water changes are 30% weekely and very good water quality from the tank their tank thier in 

The tank is 6x2x2 and fish recomendations are all considered :wink:


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

would this be too much #'s 1-3

#1
1 Oscar
1 Male JD
1 severum
5 convicts

#2
1 Male JD
1 Oscar
5 Cons
2-3 bala sharks

#3
1 Male JD
1 Oscar
2 severums
3 convicts
8 Clown loaches

Are those to beefy for this tank size??


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

I think somebody wants an Oscar :lol: . I think with heavy filtration it will work for quite a while. #2 will end up just being a JD, Oscar, and cons since IME Bala sharks and Oscars dont mix. No matter what the B. shark to Oscar size ratio I've tried (and I've tried quite a bit) the Oscar always ends up eating the Bala :? . I've never mixed Clown loaches with Oscars , but the thing to remember with Oscars is if it fits in their mouth it's food. This holds true with many cichlids but doubly so with Oscars since they grow so fast that what is too big right now wont be in a couple of months. Fortunately their not normally aggressive , just big co-dependent poop factories :lol:. No matter what you get , I'd make sure that the Oscar is the smallest fish of the bunch. It will eventually out grow pretty much everything you put with it, but I try to give the tank mates a headstart on size since I've found it helps avoid some mysterious disappearences as the oscar grows. I think I'd skip on the Cons, or just do a couple . If you get several you'll end up with a few pairs most likely and that can make life difficult for the other fish , especially when they spawn.


----------



## leopio (Nov 18, 2007)

I would do a Pair severums with some bolivian ram. Lots of driftwood and a couple live or plastic plants.


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

ok heres my other list maybe

1 Oscar
1 severum
1 JD


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

I think that has better chance of long term success. Since JDs grow so slowly, you might even get away with 1 or 2 med. size cichlids for a while as well.


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

ok cool you think some thing like some con or so?


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Cons could work, but personally I'd try something else like sajica or something similar.


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

Alaska doesnt carry fish like that here some at a store near me
Cichlids:
Cons
Red jewels
Firemouths
Green terrors
Salvini
Red terrors
Geophagus
Acaras
Texas 
Red devils

Dithers:
Giant dianos
Silver Dollars
Convicts
Bomesian(spelling) rainbows
Bleeding Hearts tetras

Catfish:
4 line pictus
Bristol nose plecos
Rubber nose plecos
Common Plecos
Common Pictus cats
Raphel Catfish
Clown loaches
Yoyo loaches

Thats just some fish that pop into mind :wink:


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Bristle nose Pleco, and female Sal :wink: , but make sure it's a female. She'll add color and won't get too big. maybe 6'' or there abouts.


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

ok ill just grab a female from the breeder


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

A word of warning , you might want the JD to be female as well to prevent Hybrids and preventing any unauthorized spawning from taking place.


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

Ok heres my thought not get the sal and Just
1 Oscar 
1 severum 
1 JD
And lots of differant dithers and catfish??


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Dithers in Oscar tanks become expensive feeders.


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

Its ok for me but u shure Silver dollars will become food?


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Silver dollars would work , but can get big . You'd be limited on the number you can keep long term.


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

ok does 4 sound good?


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

I think that would be good. one thought , you could get several and trade them back to the LFS a few at a time as they grow until you reach a number that's suitable for the stocking. Helps avoid that empty tank look while the fish are still small.


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

SD should be ok if you get larger ones to start with.

Sounds like a cool tank to me. A small school of catfish would be cool.


----------



## mncherie1 (Mar 27, 2009)

I do not think you will need Dithers. watch your pets for a while and skip the dithers, if the ones you bought are happy and outgoing. Dithers are only needed if you have shy fish that hide.


----------



## LJ (Sep 12, 2007)

I think you should get the dithersand catfish. They make life more interesting.


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

I like having schooling fish though to add another dimension to the tank. I like having some active schooling fish at the upper strata.

Some of my favorite setups have been those where cichlids were just part of the tank and I had many non cichlids with them.


----------

